# UNION PACIFIC YELLOW PAINT



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the availibilty of "Union Pacific Yellow Paint" for converting rolling stock to the proper color. Just in Case.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Union Pacific's yellow is Armour Yellow, and is available from just about any hobby ship that carries paint.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No hobby shops around here. I've found the spray can brand XO Rust's 'Caution Yellow' to work pretty good.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been quite successful matching paint colors by bringing a car part, full car or locomotive into ACE Hardware and asking them to scan it (them) for a color match. Then I buy a quart of Exterior Acrylic Gloss or Satin paint, thin it for air brush consistancy for use in the airbrush. 

It's worked extremely well for me. I've painted box cars and reefers in Milkwaukee orange and Rio Grande yellow using the scanned colors. They turned out right nice.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool idea Stan! I have done this for the house but for trains never. I have to try this one. 

Tom Thornton


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Thornton on 01 Mar 2010 05:34 PM 



Cool idea Stan! I have done this for the house but for trains never. I have to try this one. 

Tom Thornton 



It works right nicely, Tom. I've even painted some wood sided boxcars with a 2 inch trim brush. The 10 foot rule doesn't even apply. 6 inches with a magnifying glass has a hard time telling it was brush painted.


----------

